# Instrument Cluster Warning light ?



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

I just received the SERVICE MANUAL for the GTO. 

On page 8-278 Instrument Panel, Gages and Console.

Item marked #12 is "1->4" and description says SHIFT 1->4 Manual Transmission Indicator.

Does anyone know what that indicator means?

I have accidently seen it come on once while accelerating fast.

Thanks

Rinku


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

thts your skip shift indicator. That light is disabled when you run the skip shift eliminator.


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> thts your skip shift indicator. That light is disabled when you run the skip shift eliminator.


Please explain? What does a skip shift indicator do when on? How to turn it on/off?

Thanks

Rinku

PS on 11-94 under Power Outlets. #7 is marked as Front Cigar Lighter?

It seems that they are calling RADIO TURN OFF/ON AND VOLUME KNOB a FRONT CIGAR LIGHTER?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

its a gadget that forces you to shift from 1st to 4th in order to save fuel. Its complete crap for any car to have but GM's idea to earn a better fuel economy number. To disable it, order up from GTODEALER a skip shift eliminator. That will turn it off permanently and you can then shift to any gear you want, whenever you want.


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

on 11-94 under Power Outlets. #7 is marked as Front Cigar Lighter?

It seems that they are calling RADIO TURN OFF/ON AND VOLUME KNOB a FRONT CIGAR LIGHTER?
__________________

One more......

Damn you're quick! Thanks a bunch

Rinku


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

or spend the extra money and get your cluster programmed shift light turned on special editing in the odometer box, skip eliminator (like whats in gtodealer aviator FATBITCH)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

are you in the owners manual? Because I have a copy of the 05 and 06, along with the supplements, and I dont see chapter 11, mine only goes up to 5 for the 05 model.


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> are you in the owners manual? Because I have a copy of the 05 and 06, along with the supplements, and I dont see chapter 11, mine only goes up to 5 for the 05 model.


Service Manual....

http://www.helminc.com/helm/product...ype=N&mscsid=CG0U90TPHKFG9KWW7AJD7QMAK6G39RX3

Rinku


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

ya 1-4 is crap


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

im looking at the manual that CAME with the car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

hell ill pull out the 06 pickup manual and see what it says lol


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> im looking at the manual that CAME with the car.



Here i scanned the page for you to see......

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/hsaini/PICS/GTO/11-94.jpg

Thanks
Rinku

PS IF LINK DOES NOT WORK, COPY AND PASTE THE URL AND IT WILL WORK THE SECOND TIME.

OR 

You can click the link in my SIG and than click on 11-94.jpg once the page loads


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

well, looks like they took it out of the center console and put it in the dash. Thats a nifty idea.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The cigar lighter package is an option, it's standard on a 06....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

thats kinda......cool.....if ya smoke.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

...if you smoke or if you have a radar detector and/or navigation system and/or XM Roady XT that need power. I'm glad to see this option added. I went with a cordless radar, professional install on the XM Roady XT, and still have a cord run out of the center console and to my Magellen Roadmate 700.


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

*Cluster Programming*



duraz28 said:


> or spend the extra money and get your cluster programmed shift light turned on special editing in the odometer box, skip eliminator (like whats in gtodealer aviator FATBITCH)



GTODealer,
Do you do cluster programming. I am in need of getting some done, but am not to crazy about pulling my cluster and sending it off. You are close by as I am in Plano.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

blah when the hell am I ever gonna light a smoke blasting along in the GTO ...=P.... I figure it this way... If you cant talk on the phone and shift while driving DONT ANSWER YOUR CELL PHONE IN THE CAR... If you cant reach into your pocket for a lighter while driving DONT SMOKE WHILE DRIVING... If you cant pay attn to the road while playing with your stereo.. guess what... DONT ADJUST YOUR SOUNDS WHILE DRIVING... 

I see ignorant people all the time answering cell phones,lighting cigs,playing with their cars .. while driving .. and they end up swarving or rearending other people ... dumbazzez like that should be shot...

If you have talent driving .. then you should be able to do whatever the hell you want .. :willy: arty:


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

jskwarek said:


> GTODealer,
> Do you do cluster programming. I am in need of getting some done, but am not to crazy about pulling my cluster and sending it off. You are close by as I am in Plano.
> 
> Jeff


No I am the only person in the world that offers it. It's not hard to remove and send it in, TONS of people have done it without a single issue


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

its the type of mod EVERY owner should do !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

jskwarek said:


> GTODealer,
> Do you do cluster programming. I am in need of getting some done, but am not to crazy about pulling my cluster and sending it off. You are close by as I am in Plano.
> 
> Jeff


See GTPprix, he's the one that programs.


----------

